# Bow press finger detailed drawings?



## Huffcop (Apr 2, 2019)

There are a few different detailed drawings throughout this forum. I'm trying to attach mine but having difficulty at the moment.


----------



## Huffcop (Apr 2, 2019)

Ok I guess it worked. There you go.


----------



## Huffcop (Apr 2, 2019)

I did run into a hiccup with the above design though. I did not leave enough room between the 1/2" hole and the front edge of the finger to drill a hole for the coil spring to support the finger in the upright position. I ended up using high tensile steel banding strap as a flat spring screwed to the front of the fingers. I also changed from a welded center block to short angle iron end brackets.


----------



## Huffcop (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## yvedel65 (May 10, 2019)

Tank you for the plant


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## bowpress (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for the drawing, was looking for ideas, like these


----------



## mgalarza (Aug 27, 2014)

Tag


----------



## Zaccatdaddy (1 mo ago)

Looking to build a press. I can make the fingers. But since the concept is the same but the height vary’s from design to design. And I’ve NEVER used a press before I want to make sure I build the correct fingers. 
I’m buying the Mathews atlas. Can anyone that has pressed this bow or know for sure what fingers to build. Thank you


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Zaccatdaddy said:


> Looking to build a press. I can make the fingers. But since the concept is the same but the height vary’s from design to design. And I’ve NEVER used a press before I want to make sure I build the correct fingers.
> I’m buying the Mathews atlas. Can anyone that has pressed this bow or know for sure what fingers to build. Thank you


Any of those above would work, however I'd recommend having a round tip instead of square like the drawing above. Your bow will only contact the press at the tip of the finger and the recess in the little metal piece on the end of the limb.


----------

